
DuckDuckGo integration with StackOverflow is now live - wyclif
http://duckduckgo.com/?q=nginx+apache+lighttpd
======
epi0Bauqu
Thx for the support! Here's some background: full punctuation should be
indexed; it's using the SO CC dumps
(<http://blog.stackoverflow.com/category/cc-wiki-dump/>); only "good" Q&As are
showing; additional logic to only show when relevant to search term.

I'm really against false positives, so I know there are a lot of false
negatives out there as a result. If there are particular examples (where you
think something should have come up but doesn't, or visa-versa), please let me
know and I'll work on it. I'd welcome other improvement ideas as well.

Note that there is a lag because I'm using the dumps, so anything within the
past month or so won't be there.

~~~
johnfn
Two things -

1\. That box is really tiny. Could there be a way to make it larger?

2\. Here's an example of when I think something should have come up, but
doesn't: <http://duckduckgo.com/?q=python%20pad%20string%20with%200>

What I want is #2 on that list, but I don't get any nice little box.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Thx. 1) Would being able to drag it bigger help? 2) will look into this one.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Update: the python pad string example isn't working because of the indexing of
punctuation (python: in question title). Will re-work this for next release.

------
CWuestefeld
Given recent comments I've seen about the searchability of SO, I think they
owe you a beer.

~~~
mhp
Message just sent: "Consider yourself invited to lunch at our office or a beer
after work any day."

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Just replied: Haha, I'm in Philly and my sister lives in NYC so I might just
take you up on that :)

------
fname
By the way... In IE8, the middle mouse click to open results in a new tab is
broken. If the popup blocker is turned on it will simply open the page in the
same window. If the popup blocker is turned off, it opens the results in a
brand new window rather than a tab.

It works as I would expect in Chrome and Firefox.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Thx--thought I fixed this :). Will revisit.

------
noidi
This is only tangentially related to the post (congrats on the cool new
feature!), but my biggest gripe with DGG is that for some reason it never
seems find projects hosted on github.

Case in point: [http://duckduckgo.com/?q=clojure-maven-
plugin&v=](http://duckduckgo.com/?q=clojure-maven-plugin&v=) vs.
[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=clojure-maven-
plugi...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=clojure-maven-plugin)

It's so bad that I always add "!g" to a search if I know that the page I'm
looking for is hosted on github.

Anyway, DGG is still my default search engine. Thanks and keep up the great
work.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
That's weird because I source github
([http://duckduckgo.com/?q=Merb+messenger&v=](http://duckduckgo.com/?q=Merb+messenger&v=)),
though it's true there is a lag. I'll look into why that's not getting picked
up; must be a bug in there somewhere. If only every site had dumps :).

------
carson
This is a cool integration hopefully they will add the other official sites as
well. It would be nice to have mixed results like this:

[http://sess.ioncannon.net/#q=nginx%20apache%20lighttpd&p...](http://sess.ioncannon.net/#q=nginx%20apache%20lighttpd&p=1)

~~~
epi0Bauqu
All three (SO, SU, & SF) are in there.

------
truebosko
Impressed. I was going to make a comment about how this could break some
searches outside of the development field but when I typed in just "django" it
gives me all the options of what "django" COULD mean, allows me to select the
one I want, and then searches on that.

------
cookiecaper
Such integration is cool, but I think the box needs work. It is ugly and hard
to read, imo. :(

------
lkozma
Did you want to remove the same result from the list further down? It also
appears as item 4.

~~~
Robin_Message
Probably best not to, since people may ignore the zero click box and in
general have no quick way of knowing that they are related.

------
_flag
Can you make there be a way to expand the content while staying on the same
page?

------
benologist
Now do reddit!

